# Paddle raft on Westwater?



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Should be totally reasonable to paddle Westwater vs rowing it.


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

*Actually....*

It is actually more fun to paddle boat er'...


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

We have a paddle boat going on our upcoming trip. My only concern is how they will handle the infamous 'W' ... if it comes up.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

If you can put all the gear in the oar rigs then take the paddle raft. We do it all the time... couple of oar rigs carrying the gear and a paddle raft carrying all those that want to go swimming in Skull 

DanCan


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Paddle, paddle, paddle. Check water temp and have neoprene or drysuits, though, if you want to be comfortable. If neoprene, also have splash gear for wind-chill protection.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I normally row a gear boat on Westwater, but I bought a little 11' raft last year and we thought it would be fun to R2. Neither of us had R2'd before and it was a ton of fun. Carried a little bit of gear and had a motor on one of the other rigs for the float out. We went big on everything but for Skull and had a blast.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Went on a 4 person westwater trip last fall with two kayaks and two rafters R2ing - one of which had never rafted before. We loaded the raft down as much as possible for a single night trip, and the R2 did fine. As long as one of the two rafters is competent you'll be ok.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

?
Given the "choice", why would one row Westwater? Paddle it dude, discover your inner child.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I think paddling it would be awesome except the paddle out on a windy day.


----------



## freeheeltim (Mar 3, 2009)

I've done it in a paddle boat. In October. In a snowstorm. With fierce upstream winds. As a day trip. Actually, it was my first real raft trip. And then I became a commercial guide/HB for 10 years. It was awesome. Do it!


----------



## bheezy (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your input.


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Go ahead and paddle. I've run R3, single day in April and October with no problems except for running out of beer before Cisco.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*R-2*

Skip the Raft and grab a Shredder. They're big black and real fast.

PS- they due fine in the wind.


----------



## freeheeltim (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^This. Shredder FTW! Although my aforementioned experience in a paddle raft was "awesome", it also kinda sucked. It was a long paddle. With more water it would've been shorter. We were gassed, and cold by the time we hit Cisco.


----------

